# [Arch Linux] X server / grafiktreiber



## DexXxtrin (10. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich hab mich entschlossen, auf meinem Testrechner ArchLinux aufzusetzten.
Dies hat eigentlich soweit ganz gut geklappt, gibt ja mitlerweile viele Hilfen im Internet.
Nun wollte ich eine Grafische Benutzeroberfläche installieren.
Da habe ich allerdings Probleme.
Nach der Installation von xserver und dem versuch über startx diesen zu starten, kommt entweder die Errormeldung "No screens found" oder wenn mal was geht siehts aus als ob die Graka defekt wäre (ist sie aber nicht).

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das hinbekomme.

Besten Dank
DexXxtrin

----------------
installiert: xorg-xserver, xorg-xinit, xorg-utils ,xterm, xf86-video-nouveau, nvidia (GeForce 7300 GS)

Xorg.log:

```
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.
(WW) 'fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/user/share/fonts/100dpi/".
(WW) 'fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/user/share/fonts/75dpi/".
(WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)
(WW) NVIDIA(0): The NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GS GPU installed in this siystem is
(WW) NVIDIA(0):   supported through the NVIDIA 304.xx Legacy drivers. Please
(WW) NVIDIA(0):   visit http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html for mor
(WW) NVIDIA(0):   information. The 343.22 NVIDIA driver will ignore thie
(WW) NVIDIA(0):   GPU. Continuing probe...
(EE) No devices detected
(EE)
(EE) no screens found(EE)
```


----------



## sheel (10. Dezember 2014)

Hi



DexXxtrin hat gesagt.:


> installiert: xorg-xserver, xorg-xinit, xorg-utils ,xterm, xf86-video-nouveau


ist das alles, was dazuinstalliert wurde? Das ist eher die nötige Grundlage für ein fertiges
Desktopenvironment, was dir eben noch fehlt. Welches soll den installiert werden?
Und installier, wie in der Meldung angegeben, auch passende Treiber.


----------



## DexXxtrin (10. Dezember 2014)

Nein das ist nur das was im zusammenhang dazu steht.
Ich habe noch ein paar Versuche gestartet:
Nouveau deinstalliert, dafür nvidia-304xx-lts installiert. Was allerdings leider auch nicht funktioniert (Zuätzlich lädt es dann mit einer viel zu niedrigen Auflösung).


----------



## sheel (10. Dezember 2014)

Auf jeden Fall fehlen dir auch noch ein paar Schriftsachen, deswegen die Vermutung der unvollständigen Installation.
Und das mit der niedrigen Auflösung ist oft ein gutes Zeichen: Es ist etwas anders, also ist es der neue Treiber,
der neue Treiber macht ein ordentliches Bild ohne grobe Probleme, und die Auflösung kann man normalerweise einstellen...


----------



## DexXxtrin (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab mir das ganze nochmals neu aufgesetzt und starte einen neuen Versuch.
Beim Installieren von X gehe ich nach Wiki vor:

```
pacman -S xorg-server xorg-xinit xorg-utils xorg-server-utils mesa
```
Dann muss ich ja die Auswählen ob mesa-libgl, nvidia-304xx-libgl,... Sehe ich richtig, dass ich das Zweite nehmen muss?!

Danach der Treiber: nouveau oder nvidia-304xx-lts (oder nvidia oder nvidia-304) oder beide? Leider finde ich niergends die klare Angabe.


----------



## sheel (10. Dezember 2014)

Warum willst X eigentlich selber installieren? ... nicht nötig.
Sollte von selbst mitkommen, wenn man direkt ein DE installiert


----------



## ikosaeder (11. Dezember 2014)

Du musst entweder eine Desktopumgebung oder einen Fenstermanager installieren.
https://wiki.archlinux.de/title/Kategorie:Desktopumgebung
https://wiki.archlinux.de/title/Kategorie:Fenstermanager
Die benötigten X Pakete sollten dann automatisch mit installiert werden.


----------



## DexXxtrin (12. Dezember 2014)

"Sollte" 
Ich habe Gnome installiert, aber leider hat das dann immernoch nicht funktioniert, sprich "startx" hat er nicht erkann, und nach manuellem installieren kam wieder die Fehlermeldung "No screens found".


----------



## ikosaeder (12. Dezember 2014)

Mir kommt das ganze komisch vor. Wenn du ein modernes Linux installierst, hast du normalerweise bereits eine graphische Installationsroutine. Wenn du dabei eine Desktopumgebung mit installierst, startet der doch für gewöhnlich automatisch.
Ich habe noch mal gegoogelt nach deiner Fehlermeldung. Es scheint als würde sie daher rühren, das du kein Display in xorg.conf konfiguriert hast (etwas was eigentlich heutzutage automatisch geschieht).
Wie man sowas händisch macht wird z.B. hier beschrieben:
http://wiki.ghostbsd.org/index.php?title=How_to_resolve_the_"fatal_server_error:_no_screen_found"
Allerdings musst du da die Spezifikationen deines Monitors kennen.
Vielleicht kannst du mal den Inhalt von /etc/X11/xorg.conf hier posten.
Was passiert denn, wenn du statt _startx_ _init 5 _eingibst (als root)
Ich habe selber im Moment Probleme mit Sound unter Centos7 aber eine xorg.conf musste ich schon seit bestimmt 5 Jahren nicht mehr von Hand editieren. Was hast du denn für einen Monitor angeschlossen?

Edit: Die Seite oben bezieht sich auf BSD und verwendet ee als Editor. Unter Linux musst du vi oder emacs benutzen. Die sind beide speziell, was die Bedienung betrifft. Deshalb als Hint vi beendet man mit [ESC] + [:] +[q]  wenn du nichts geändert hast oder [ESC] + [:] +[wq] wenn du Änderungen speichern möchtest.
emacs beendet man mit [STRG]+[x] gefolgt von [STRG]+[c]


----------



## DexXxtrin (12. Dezember 2014)

Danke für den Link und die Tips. Ich werde heute Abend mal schauen und dann bescheid geben.


----------



## DexXxtrin (12. Dezember 2014)

So hier nun meine xorg.conf Datei:

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 304.125  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-08)  Mon Dec  1 21:14:12 PST 2014


Section "ServerLayout"
  Identifier  "Layout0"
  Screen  0  "Screen0" 0 0
  InputDevice  "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
  InputDevice  "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  # generated from default
  Identifier  "Mouse0"
  Driver  "mouse"
  Option  "Protocol" "auto"
  Option  "Device" "/dev/psaux"
  Option  "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
  Option  "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  # generated from default
  Identifier  "Keyboard0"
  Driver  "kbd"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
  Identifier  "Monitor0"
  VendorName  "Unknown"
  ModelName  "Unknown"
  HorizSync  28.0 - 33.0
  VertRefresh  43.0 - 72.0
  Option  "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
  Identifier  "Device0"
  Driver  "nvidia"
  VendorName  "NVIDIA Corporation"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
  Identifier  "Screen0"
  Device  "Device0"
  Monitor  "Monitor0"
  DefaultDepth  24
  SubSection  "Display"
    Depth  24
    Modes "1680x1050"
  EndSubSection
EndSection
```

Monitor ist ein DELL E228WFP (1680x1050) .
Wenn ich _init 5_ eingebe kommt: Excess arguments.


----------



## DexXxtrin (12. Dezember 2014)

Fehler der mitlerweile bei startx erscheint:

```
[  610.606] Current Operating System: Linux arch 3.17.4-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Nov 21 21:16:21 CET 2014 i686
   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[  610.610] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
[  610.610] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0
[  610.610] (WW) Disabling Mouse0
[  610.616] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)
[  610.666] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module. Please check your
[  610.666] (EE) NVIDIA:  system's kernel log for additional error messages.
[  610.666] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module-specific error, 0)
[  610.666] (EE) No drivers available.
[  610.666] (EE)
[  610.666] (EE) no screens found(EE)
[  610.666] (EE)
[  610.666] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[  610.666] (EE)
```


----------



## sheel (12. Dezember 2014)

Ein paar von den Meldungen sind harmlos, aber die Sache mit Acpid und Nvidia...
Wie wärs, Arch einmal komplett neu zu installieren?
(und dann nicht irgendwie händisch Xorg zusammenstoppeln versuchen,
sondern die Paketabhängigkeiten ihre Arbeit machen lassen)


----------



## DexXxtrin (12. Dezember 2014)

Ja das hab ich schon paar mal versuch, allerdings wurde Xorg nicht installiert wenn ich gnome installiert habe.
Naja, irgendwie habe ich es nun geschaft, dass es läuft. Nur leider will gnome noch nicht (Fehlermeldung dass was falsch gelaufen ist, man soll versuchen neu einzuloggen).
Der neue Log sieht folgendermassen aus:

```
[ 23.469] Current Operating System: Linux mjolnir 3.17.6-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Dec 7 23:58:19 UTC 2014 i686
(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[ 23.652] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
[ 23.652] (WW) Disabling Mouse0
[ 23.652] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0
[ 23.658] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)
[ 24.575] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module xaa
[ 24.575] (EE) NV: Failed to load module "xaa" (module does not exist, 0)
[ 24.914] (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
[ 25.515] (WW) evdev: Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: ignoring absolute axes.
```


Nebenbei: wo kann man die Auflösung einstellen, damit diese beim Booten bereits korrekt ist?


----------



## ikosaeder (12. Dezember 2014)

Der Nvidia Treiber  benötigt einen Neustart, damit der Kernel das Modul erkennt.


----------



## DexXxtrin (13. Dezember 2014)

Ja an reboots bin ich nicht sparsam  .
Zumindest scheint es schon mal so, dass der ACPI Fehler weg ist, es wird kein Xorg.0.log mehr erstellt.
Allerdings kommt beim Starten von GNOME die Meldung "Oh no! Something has gone wrong"...


----------

